# San Francisco to San Diego for Labour Day Weekend



## p&sr (Sep 10, 2009)

I was up before dawn on Friday to catch the Golden Gate Commuter Bus down Hwy 101 and over the GG Bridge to San Francisco. There was a clear sky with full Moon and Stars, until entering Fog at Sunrise just before arrival into the City. The Bus was heading for the Civic Center, so at the Bridge I made a 30-second Transfer to the next Bus, heading for the Financial District... past Fisherman's Wharf and Pier 39 to the Embarcadero, then down Battery Street to Market Street. On exiting, I had a breakfast of Kona Coffee and Donuts at a little shop in the historic Shell Building there. At Embarcadero Station, I caught the 7:14 AM "T-Third Street" Train to the King Street Station, then the 7:44 AM CalTrain to Mountain View. There I transferred to the next (Express) Train for an earlier arrival into San Jose (passing my original Train at the Lawrence Station). There were fine views along the way of all the familiar landmarks.

At San Jose, there was time for the QuikTrak Machine to issue my Tickets, then a walk around the adjacent Light Rail Station (with a view of the old Water Tower formerly used for Steam Trains at San Jose). The Southbound Coast Starlight arrived on schedule. Consist was 2 engines, baggage car, 4 sleepers, Pacific Parlour Car (named "Willamette Valley"), Diner, Lounge, and 4 Coaches. The friendly Coach Car attendant introduced himself, and we were on our way. I had a Train Lunch of Hot Dog, Pepsi, and Chips (also a Cranberry Juice mid-afternoon). We left the last traces of the Bay Area at Gilroy, 10:40 AM, then crossed farmland with crops of Red Peppers and Lettuce in various colours. Entering the hilly Canyon of the Pajaro River (Santa Cruz County), we saw a flock of wild Turkeys and lots of Poison Oak already turning bright red for Autumn. There were small farms along the way growing Kitchen Herbs, Irises, and other specialty crops, and a native grove of Redwoods mixed with Bay Laurels. As we came out from the Canyon onto level ground, we saw fields of Strawberries and of Cabbage, some alternating with strips of white-blossoming Sweet Alyssum. There were distant views of the Santa Cruz Mountains. Near the left-turn in Watsonville there was a "Rio Grande" Engine.

It was high tide at Elkhorn Slough, where we saw Kayakers. Then the Artichoke Fields of Castroville and views of the Sand Dunes on the shores of Monterey Bay. Approaching Salinas, we saw a colorful Country School and a fine Victorian Farmhouse, then stopped to make way for a RailRoad "Speeder" on the Tracks. We could step out at Salinas to walk around for a few minutes. On the way out of town, we saw a Steam Engine on display, and an old dome car in storage. Heading South through the Salinas Valley, we saw fields of Asparagus, and of Onions drying in the Sun. We stopped inside the Tunnel (between Soledad and King City), then proceeded slowly several miles for Track Work. South of King City we followed the Salinas River, which was filled with water at this point. At 1:27 PM we crossed the County Line into Southern California.

We went right past the old Mission in San Miguel, and also saw an historic adobe home there. We saw the colorful old-west Town of Santa Margarita, with its little white Church, then had great views down the Canyon on our descent into San Luis Obispo. We saw the Stenner Creek Trestle from above, then crossed it after rounding the famous Horseshoe Curve. Looking straight down, we could see the creek below us through the framework of the Bridge, and the Shadow to our left helped to show how high we were above the ground. We pulled into San Luis Obispo 35 minutes early, giving plenty of time to walk around the Station area. I crossed the Pedestrian Bridge overlooking the Tracks, and could see the old water tank formerly used for Steam Trains there. Next to the Train, there was a group of musicians called "Crustacea Trad Jazz" playing in Dixieland Style... a tiny saxophone, a clarinet, a tuba, a banjo, and a walking percussion player with a washboard and various attachments. Quite good, actually.

Just after pulling out at 3:20, we stopped to wait for the Northbound Train #14 (same consist as ours, with 4 sleepers, 4 coaches, and a Parlour Car). We saw dark ripe Grapes on the vines, then passed through the Canyon to Pismo Beach, where we could catch brief views of the Ocean, then extensive views of the Sand Dunes in the afternoon Sunshine. We could see Point Sal on the Coast ahead of us. Entering Vandenberg Air Force Base, we got fine views of the Ocean, with both rocky Shores and sandy Beaches. There were several large missile-launch towers, including one built for the Space Shuttle but never used.

At 4:45 I had Dinner (Roast Chicken) in the Diner, seated with two volunteers with the "Trails and Rails" Program out of the Goleta Depot Museum. We rounded Point Conception, and saw the Channel Islands offshore. Approaching Goleta, they pointed out an Abalone Farm in a Canyon below us. We had a few minutes free to step out at Santa Barbara, then continuing South past the S.B. Zoo we could see the California Condors inside their new Free Flight Exhibit, and the tracks of the little Children's Train there.

Heading along the Coast to Ventura, we saw fine views of the Ocean by late afternoon Sunlight... many fine Beaches, enjoyed by both Surfers and Pelicans. We crossed Hwy 101 by the Ventura Pier, and got our final Ocean Views from there. Sunset was in Oxnard (where we were 15 Minutes behind Schedule), and a dramatic Orange Moonrise in Moorpark. It was dark before Simi Valley, but crossing the Pass into Chatsworth the San Fernando Valley was sparkling with Lights. We passed the Van Nuys Airport, and cut a straight course across the Valley. There were piles of junked Cars sparkling in the Moonlight. We passed the Burbank Airport and the Burbank Station, then stopped for a Red Light near Glendale. Most of the Passengers thought we must be in LAX already (since they had been making announcements about getting off the Train). I kept trying to tell people, "We aren't even there yet!". Eventually they found their way back to their seats. At 8:55 PM we arrived at Union Station, on Track 11, five minutes ahead of Schedule.

I walked over to the Metro Plaza Hotel, and checked in for the Night.

(to be continued in this thread...)


----------



## p&sr (Sep 10, 2009)

Part II

On Saturday Morning, I was up at 6:00 for a quick Walk through ChinaTown (through the Dragon Gate Entrance on Broadway), and had a fine Breakfast at Philippe's... Ham Steak and Eggs, Country Potatoes, Biscuits with Honey, and Lemonade. I headed over to Union Station in time to see the SouthWest Chief arrive at 7:20, and also saw the departure of the 7:30 Surfliner Northbound (with single-level east-coast equipment). There was an Engine on each end, but the trailing Engine had large open doors on the side suggesting that it was the shell of a former Engine that had been converted into a Baggage Car.

Using a Metro Day Pass I rode the Gold Line to Pasadena. From the Del Mar Station I could see the "Castle Green" structure, a classy Hotel in Victorian times. I was pleased to see both Mt. Wilson and Mt. Baldy, despite the recent and continuing Fires. At the end of the line (just past 8:00 AM), I returned to Union Station, picked up a Sprite to enjoy later in the Day, and took the Red Line to the Blue Line (9:00 AM) to the Green Line to the other LAX (the Light-Rail Station at Imperial and Aviation), arriving at 10:00 AM. I used the Santa Monica Blue Bus to head over to the Airport Area, where I had business for the day. After a hot Sandwich and Chips for lunch, I completed my business and was back at the Green Line by 4:00 PM.

Heading first through El Segundo to the Redondo Beach end-of-the-line, I then transferred to the Blue Line and rode down to Long Beach for some fresh ocean air. I saw a huge north-bound Freight Train as we crossed the Alameda Rail Corridor. By 5:15 I was in Long Beach, ready for a walk around the "Rainbow Harbour" there. Outside of the Convention Center (just east of the Lake) there was a huge crowd gathered for a Rock Concert. There were lots of colorful boats in the Harbour, including a Tall Ship called the Tole Mour, which is used as a Sea Camp to teach Sailing and Teamwork to Youngsters. It is said to be the largest working Tall Ship on the West Coast, 156 ft long, 110 ft tall, with 620 square meters of Sail, rigged as a Tri-Masted Topsail Schooner. Continuing on past the Aquarium of the Pacific, there was a Latin Band performing on the sidewalk, with a lead Flute Player and a couple of professional Dancers demonstrating "Salsa".

By 6:15 I was back on the Blue Line heading North. We passed a huge Southbound Freight Train at the Alameda Rail Corridor. At 7:15 I caught the Red Line back to Union Station, where there was a wedding party in the North Courtyard. I had Dinner at Philippe's, with a Double-Dipped Roast Beef Sandwich, Cottage Cheese, a purple Boiled Egg, and a Heinekin. Back to the Metro Plaza Hotel for the night.

(to be continued in this thread...)


----------



## p&sr (Sep 10, 2009)

Part III

Sunday was my Free Day, so I decided to go to San Diego. After a light Continental Breakfast at the Hotel (two tiny chocolate-chip muffins and a glass of Orange Juice) I got to Union Station bright and early, again seeing the SWC arriving (ahead of schedule). There were several New Jersey Transit Cars there, apparently in use by Metro-Link. I caught the 7:20 Surfliner Southbound. In the Yards I saw a Private Car called "Silver Foot", and the Santa Fe Steam Engine, also some California Cars (from Northern California) including the "Kern River". I could see the Towers (Rides) of Knott's Berry Farm in the distance, then at Anaheim we crossed the "Disney Half-Marathon"... a race from Disneyland through the Angels Stadium and back through Disneyland again, with over 13,500 Runners! Next to the Anaheim Station there was a High School Band playing to honour the Runners in passing.

At San Juan Capistrano there were fine views of the Town and the Historic District next to the Station, with beautiful Gardens and some gigantic Cactus in bloom. At the Beach in San Clemente, there were Surfers, and (new for me) Paddle-Surfers, who stand up on a wide Surf-Board just beyond the Surf, and navigate with a long-handled Paddle. We arrived at Oceanside on schedule at 9:13. This was my chance to ride the new Sprinter Train there.

Finding my way over to the Sprinter Platform, I encountered a large energetic group of Railfans. They had gathered from all across the Nation for the Annual Convention (in Los Angeles) of the Electric RailRoaders' Association. They had just arrived (by Bus!) for a Trip on the Sprinter to Escondido, after which they would tour the San Diego Trolley for the rest of the Day.

Contrary to the opinion of some, the Sprinter is actually a fine little Train. The diesel-mechanical engines do sound unusual, and it was certainly strange to hear and feel the train Down-Shifting every time they needed to slow down. But it was a smooth trip on a good rail right-of-way, with stations conveniently spaced for local users. The terrain is rather like that of the Orange Line in San Diego, climbing up and inland from the Ocean through a series of higher inland Valleys. Less urban, of course, but if you enjoy riding the Orange Line you would enjoy the Sprinter as well.

We left Oceanside at 9:33, and arrived in Escondido about 55 minutes later. Most of the route is on a historic Santa Fe right-of-way, with a new (mostly elevated) section including the Stop for San Marcos College. Sitting near the Front of the Train, it was interesting to see the View through the front Windshield, as the door to the operator's cab is of clear plastic.

At Escondido, all the E.R.A. Railfans got off to take Pictures and to catch their Bus again. I switched to the other Train for the 10:33 Westbound Departure. Back through pleasant Towns and Valleys, working our way back down to Sea Level. There is an "Inland Rail Trail" Bike Path following the Route for much of the way. We passed a "Cherimoya Street" (reminiscent of a rich Central American Fruit), and saw somebody's BackYard Peacock.

At Oceanside, there was a MetroLink Train with a Front-Runner Car from Utah. I was expecting the 11:33 Southbound SurfLiner, which was nowhere to be seen. While calling Julie to inquire, they announced that a Special Run would be coming through, going only as far as Solana Beach. "No San Diego Passengers are to get on Board!". Surprisingly, the Train that arrived was a Coaster (the Coaster Commuter Train does not run on Sundays), but the Staff were all Amtrak. It turns out that they were borrowing the Equipment for a Special Run for the Horse Races at Del Mar. I asked if maybe I could ride to Solana Beach, and then transfer back to the regular Surfliner when it came along. The Conductor said, "Better than that, just get on board and we'll take you to San Diego!"

This was my first ride on a Coaster, regular two-level Commuter-Style Equipment but with No Luggage Racks of any kind. After a beautiful run along the Beach and through the several coastal communities (including Carlsbad and Leucadia), we stopped at Solana Beach, where all the rowdy Race Fans got off. On the whole train, there were maybe five people continuing on for a nice, quiet ride to San Diego, where the Train would be parked for the Day. Past Del Mar there were views of the Point at La Jolla, and of the Torrey Pines on their Hill overlooking the Lagoon. We turned inland and climbed up through the MiraMar Marine Air Station, then back down the Canyons towards Mission Bay (with good views). We pulled into San Diego in good time (well ahead of the Regular SurfLiner, which had been delayed).

I stepped into the historic Santa Fe Depot there, and had the QuikTrak Machine issue my northbound tickets for the next day. Picking up a quick Hot Dog and Soda at the "Silver Streak" souvenir stand inside the Station, I headed straight down Broadway to the Waterfront. I was just in time for the 1:00 PM Run of the Coronado Ferry (which was not running the last time I was in Town). We headed right past the Carrier Midway Museum (with various types of aircraft on the Flight Deck), and across San Diego Bay. We arrived at Coronado Island at 1:15 PM, giving me time to walk on the sandy Beach there and touch the Water, taking a quick look at the little Resort District (lots of places for Pizza and Beer and a pleasant Dinner), then out onto the Fishing Pier, and then back to the Ferry Boat in time for the 1:30 PM return Trip.

Back on the Mainland, I walked North along the Maritime Museum to Grape Street, then inland to catch the Blue Line (southbound, on a Day Pass) at Little Italy by 2:30 PM. Cruising the whole Trolley System, I left the Border at San Ysidro at 3:30, caught the Orange Line at 12th and Imperial through the Gaslight District at 4:15, transferred to the Green Line at El Cajon at 5:20, and made it to the end of the Line in Santee by 5:35. Then back down through the palm-lined canyons and along the San Diego River to Old Town. When we pulled into the Mission Station, the sign there displayed Time and Date as: 09/06/09, 06:09.

Arriving at Old Town 6:25 PM, I saw the 6:30 Surfliner stop there on its way North. This train was using single-level east coast equipment, and featured a View Dome as part of the Trainset. I walked north 1/4 mile through an abandoned industrial district to the Easy Eight Motel, located directly under the freeway ramps connecting Hwy 5 (to Seattle) with Hwy 8 (to El Centro). I stepped out again at 7:00 PM to find Dinner in Old Town. At 7:10 I saw the last Southbound Surfliner of the day. I patronized a fine little Candy Shop in the State Historic Park, then arrived at my Restaurant at 7:30 PM.

I had dinner at the Zocalo Grill in Old Town, which turned out to be a real high point of the Trip. The meal started with Chips and Salsa... both a standard Red Salsa, and a special heated creamy white Salsa which they described as "Jalapeno and Cheese". Then came an excellent Chicken Tortilla Soup, with Avocado and Cheese. They served a variety of fancy drinks, which I declined, also "MockTails" for those so inclined. I had a Corona with Lime, and the Main Course was "Carne Asada"... a generous cut of grilled Beef, pleasantly seasoned, served with refried beans and cheese, Spanish Rice, Guacamole, chopped lettuce, pico de gallo, and a dark rich Salsa. Also Tortillas, so for the first half of the meat I combined it with the other ingredients into a couple of soft Tacos (meatier than ever seen before!), then enjoyed the second portion as a regular Steak.

The restaurant was crowded, yet (unlike several others) there was no wait for seating, for a Table of One. I was seated on the Patio, on this fresh clear evening, with an outdoor fireplace to add interest. The whole neighborhood was packed with folks out enjoying their holiday... lots of young couples and young families too.

Leaving the Restaurant at 8:40, I walked back through the Old Town (with signs marking "Historic Route 101") and the Historic Park, past the Trolley Depot, and back to my motel by 9:10 PM.

(to be continued in this thread...)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow keep the reports coming I really enjoyed parts 1 to 3 sounds like a great trip so far!


----------



## p&sr (Sep 10, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Wow keep the reports coming I really enjoyed parts 1 to 3 sounds like a great trip so far!


Thanks! Here comes the exciting conclusion, in:

Part IV

Monday was a straight run from San Diego back home to the North Bay. Up at 5:00, walking in the dark to catch the 5:45 AM Trolley at Old Town (they only run every half-hour that early), I arrived at the Santa Fe Depot in good time for the 6:10 AM Surfliner to Los Angeles. Breakfast on board was my standard Hot Dog and Pepsi. We had a smooth and scenic trip, with the waning gibbous Moon over glassy seas by Daybreak. Both Pelicans and Surfers were already active. We passed up all the Freeway Traffic going through Camp Pendleton, and saw lots of folks camping out along the way (at Las Pulgas Road, and again at San Onofre). At San Clemente, there are little RR-Crossing Gates for the Pedestrian Paths to the Beach. We could see Dana Point and the Marina ahead, just as we turned inland for the climb to San Juan Capistrano. The flowers and gardens there looked lovely by morning sunshine. North of there we saw perhaps Orange County's last Orange Grove, and a forest of Bamboo being grown for Nurseries.

Just past Anaheim Station (at Angel Stadium) there is a Track Junction on the left; the open space there allows a good view of the "Matterhorn" at Disneyland. At Fullerton Junction we saw the Tracks to Chicago (for the SWC), then from the Yards near Vernon we caught our first views of Downtown LA and City Hall. At 8:40 AM we passed the Southbound SurfLiner, with single-level east-coast cars. The high fly-over at the Los Angeles River gave excellent views of the whole area. We also saw the historic Santa Fe Steam Engine in the Yards there, and a couple of bright orange Union Pacific Cars, the "Stanford" and the "Sunset". Just north of there are the Yards for the Red Line Subway, and the Tunnel leading Underground.

Picking up a Sprite in Union Station, I headed out at 8:55 AM for a brief walk between connections. Past the Old Plaza at Olvera Street, and past the historic Church there, then west to the Monument marking the site of Fort Moore, where the combined U.S. Forces conquered the little Pueblo of Our Lady of the Angels. There was a stairway leading to the top, where I walked along the outside of a fence for a long block, directly over the Hollywood Freeway. Coming to a bridge, I was able to scoot out around the fence and scramble over the railing onto the Bridge itself (Grand Avenue, again directly over the Freeway). Walking North, I came to a brand new complex of intriguing Modern Architecture, which turns out to be a new Public High School for the Performing and Visual Arts. Turning south from there I crossed the Freeway and entered the new Roman Catholic Cathedral... a striking example of a Sacred Space in Modern Architecture, and beautifully done. Inside, there is a Spanish Altar Retable dating from 1608, and a four-manual Organ with dramatic Trumpet Stops. Outside in the Courtyard are fountains and waterfalls. The Church is at the corner of Temple and Grand, which seems fitting.

Continuing South on Grand, past the County Administration Bldg, is the Music Center, and a Mall Parkway leading to City Hall. There seem to be no pedestrians about for miles around... and no street traffic either! The whole City must be sleeping in on this fine Holiday Morning. Continuing South is the Disney Concert Hall (more Modern Architecture), and the Colburn School (said to be Southern California's answer to the Juilliard), then the Museum of Contemporary Art (with a bold junk sculpture of scrap metal in the Courtyard to set the theme). Then the Omni Hotel and the Water Court with computerized Dancing Fountains, and the upper station for the Angels Flight Funicular Railway... unfortunately still not in operation. But both Cars are on the Track now, in mid-position at the Passing Zone. Crossing the Bridge I turned west among the tall office buildings with outdoor sculpture gardens, and past the YMCA, where there is a Pedestrian Bridge leading directly into the Westin Bonaventure Hotel... a complex of four conjoined glass cylinders.

Inside, I was on a ledge tracing the outside of the sixth story of an open Atrium filling the entire building... with fountains and ponds visible in the Lobby far below. I continued on to a find a Spiral Staircase leading to level five, which extended out into the Center where the Elevator Shafts are. I pushed the button for "35th Floor", and the glass elevator shot up through the roof of the Atrium and became an Outdoor Elevator ascending the Tower, with a majestic view of the Downtown Area. Transferring from the North Elevator to the South ("Red") Elevator (with views of the Hollywood Hills and Griffith Park Planetarium), I tried for the 39th Floor Lounge, but that was evidently closed except for Hotel Guests. Back to the 34th Floor, I checked all four Elevator Shafts for the views... each had windows on one side, and elevators on Both Sides... then to the East Elevator for best views, which I rode all the way down to the Lobby. Walking around there, I enjoyed the Fish-themed Fountains, and seeing the Atrium from below.

Taking the West elevator up to the fifth floor (so I have now ridden on all four), I noticed the overhanging "pods" suspended from the center over the Atrium... one level has fitness machines there, and another has comfortable lounge chairs (for those who prefer a more passive approach). Back out over the suspended spoke to a Spiral Stairway back up to the Ledge at Level Six... then finding a way out on the North Side over a Pedestrian Bridge leading directly into the "World Trade Center".

The WTC was closed for Business, but the doors were open and there was a single attendant at an information booth down below. I found myself on an upper terrace of an open central area. Walking to the north end, then down a stairway to the base of the open area, I then found a passageway heading east which led out of the Building and onto another Pedestrian Bridge. What a fine morning this was turning out to be!

That Bridge led directly inside the Bank of America complex. I found a stairway up to the surface, where I could walk right next to the tower across the supporting platform. The platform contained a large sunken area (maybe two stories deep) with blue-tile Ponds and Fern Gardens at the bottom. Next to this was a dramatic sculpture by Calder which resembles the famous "Flamingo" in Chicago. Across Hope Street to the East was the Wells Fargo Complex, which would lead back to the Angels Flight Area. Instead, I headed south and came to the tallest office building west of Chicago, the U.S.Bank Tower. Right next to the Tower are the famous Bunker Hill Steps (and Escalators), leading down to the historic L.A.Public Library, with views of the Aon Tower just beyond (straight vertical walls all the way up, just as the other Aon Tower in Chicago). Over the Bronze Doors to the Library is inscribed the slogan, "Books Alone are Liberal and Free".

On the West Side of the Library is a lovely Garden, with a series of fountains and rectangular ponds, with ancient writings and interesting Sculptures... a Falcon (which had a live pigeon perched upon it), a Salamander, and the Metal Bones of some large Fossil Amphibian. At the base is a fountain in the form of a snake's head.

When time permits, I would enjoy further exploration of Los Angeles' Downtown District. Ideas for walking tours can be found in the AAA So.Cal. TourBook, and online at http://college.usc.edu/geography/la_walking_tour/ and http://www.angelswalkla.org/ among other sources. For those who prefer a more Active Approach to their sight-seeing, check out http://www.amazinglarace.com/Welcome.html for a chance to follow mysterious clues around town like they do on Television and win prizes if you can find your way to the finish line (the same day...) What will they think of next!

At this point I was on Flower Street. A block south was Wilshire Blvd, and another block was Seventh Street... home to the Metro Center Station, with a quick Red Line connection back to Union Station. I arrived in good time for my Bus connection... in fact, I caught an earlier Bus to Bakersfield that departed at 10:35 AM. Not bad for a few minutes free between connections! (If anyone else wants to try this, I sincerely recommend having more time available.)

On the Bus to Bakersfield, I noticed a large Armenian Church under construction in Burbank, and saw the Roller Coasters in operation at Magic Mountain. Approaching Tejon Pass there were Joshua Trees, indicating our proximity to the Mojave Desert. Down in the Central Valley, there was ripe Cotton growing, and we passed a Truckload of Garlic on the Freeway. We arrived on schedule, and joined the crowds waiting to board the San Joaquin Train at 1:00 PM, for the 1:20 Northbound Departure. I was able to find a good seat, surrounded with young folks returning to College in Fresno, Merced, and San Francisco respectively. The Train was quite full for the entire run, with lots of turnover along the way.

We departed 5 minutes behind schedule, and held this position all the way into Martinez, arriving there about 6:35 PM. Once underway, I had a late lunch of Hot Dog, Pepsi, and Chips. Sights along the way included a cow-colored Engine (white with large, irregular black spots), Raisins drying in the Sun beneath their Vines, Fig Orchards by Merced, and an old SR-71 Blackbird on display outdoors at the Castle Air Museum (I remember seeing one of those when they were brand new, top secret, made of pure Titanium, and worth three times their weight in Gold...)

There were swimmers in the River by Fresno and again just North of Modesto; both times the Train tooted "hello" as we passed. Approaching Stockton, we could see Mt. Diablo to the West (a landmark seen also from my hometown) and the Sierra Foothills to the East. There were waterskiers in the Delta, and bright Sunshine by Big Break just before Antioch. It was high tide in the Wetlands there. Familiar landmarks along the way included a remote home on a Delta Island, and another home with a small sea-plane parked in front. Approaching the Martinez-to-Benicia Bridge (actually three bridges... two for the Interstate and one for the RailRoad), we could see the Ghost Fleet at anchor across Suisun Bay.

Arriving in Martinez, I checked my Train's consist: the Mt. Wilson Cab Car was in the lead, followed by the Sonoma Valley Cafe Car, the Eel River Car (Coach), and the Monterey Bay Car (Coach plus Baggage), and finally the Engine.

While waiting for my Bus to depart, there were three more Amtrak California Trains which came through Martinez... one to Bakersfield, one to Sacramento, and one from Sacramento back to the Bay Area. Driving through Vallejo and out onto the Napa Marshes, there was a fine Panorama of all the NorthBay landmarks at Sunset ... the Napa Valley, the Sonoma Valley, Mt. Tamalpais, and the shores across the Bay. Arriving home on schedule, I was met at the Bus-Stop by my beautiful Moonlight Express. We had a fine dinner out in our home town, as I began to share the details of my trip. Plans are coming together for next time, when we hope to travel together. Now she can log-on here, and read the whole story!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 10, 2009)

well part 4 did not disappoint sounds like a nice little stroll you had between trains.

Any photos?


----------



## p&sr (Sep 10, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Any photos?


Sorry, I travel light. Which means (among other things) no gadgets and no cameras. Just a mark of my personal Style...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2009)

Most enjoyable,I havent been in San Diego since I was in Radio School in the Navy in 1963!!Next time Im in LA I want to take the train down,sounds great!Also the walk around LA reminded of our trip in July,its a great area to walk IN THE DAY TIME I would think!Good writing,made us feel like we were riding along!Thanks!


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 11, 2009)

Very detailed, and very appreciated!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 11, 2009)

p&sr said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Any photos?
> ...



Alright, don't want to cramp your style :lol:


----------

